# Growth Hormone Serum Testing



## massaholic (Apr 28, 2012)

Attached are my test results for a brand called Asunme. Test was done approximately 3 hours after injecting 5 IUs on empty stomach. No hgh at all!


----------



## massaholic (Apr 28, 2012)

Also tested recently received Hygetropin. Again, test was doen approximately 3 hours after injecting 5 IUs on empty stomach. Tested at 5.4 - Wont reorder but better than the zero from Asunme.


----------



## Hmmm (Apr 28, 2012)

massaholic said:


> Also tested recently received Hygetropin. Again, test was doen approximately 3 hours after injecting 5 IUs on empty stomach. Tested at 5.4 - Wont reorder but better than the zero from Asunme.



Thanks for the heads up. Ive heard hyges have been counterfeit for a while now


----------



## Zeek (Apr 28, 2012)

Thx for posting these Massaholic!


----------

